# my wife thinks i’m mental



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

sipping a coffee on a couch on a sunday watching a guy washing a random car and enjoying it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I’m guilty of it too :lol: I noticed you have a big foot, are you size twelve ? :lol:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep, me too 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Beats the news and anything else on TV come to think of it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Is that TV squint?!?



:lol:


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Posted at 1.56pm clock says 3.49pm (yes i know 15.49).....


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

it’s +2 from your time here, chap (now 21:26, for example)


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

It's fine when it's on tv...

I've found myself walking past my local hand car wash a few times and pausing to watching them.. for what is probably too long of a period haha


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

greymda said:


> it's +2 from your time here, chap (now 21:26, for example)


Ok I'll keep my mouth shut! :lol:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Do you get your shoes custom made?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

garage_dweller said:


> Do you get your shoes custom made?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Robert Underdunk Terwilliger Jr., PhD,


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

The Cueball said:


> Robert Underdunk Terwilliger Jr., PhD,




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I noticed you have a big foot


I think DW quote of the year should be a thing 🤣


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> :lol: I noticed you have a big foot,:lol:


Did it appear in the opening sequence of Monty Python's Flying Circus?


----------

